# Limping front paw



## ghost (Jan 3, 2011)

I noticed my boy Ghost limping 4 days ago. I checked his pads to see if there was anything stuck in his paw and found nothing at all. I thought it would get better after the next day since he hurts either of his front legs every few months after running down the stairs and jumping around. Never has he been limping this long. I have only been bringing him out on a leash in the yard since then and made sure he doesn't climb up to the second floor. He has been eating just fine but laying on his bed a lot more. Will place little to no weight on it and curls it under when laying down. I checked again today from top of his leg asking my way down by squeezing as soon as I got around the ankle area he started nipping at my hand. When I squeezed his paw he whimpered a little. I am trying to avoid bringing him to the vet, because honestly I won't be able an to foot the huge bill. So I'm trying to let it him rest hoping it is just a strain. Am I waiting too long? Is there anything else I can do or check for? I spent a few hours looking through similar posts and am thinking it could be a small fracture based on others posts


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Take him to the vet..... obviously there is an issue going on and by delaying treatment you are going to do more harm than good. Even if you can't afford a huge vet bill, you should still take him in. An office visit is where you start and maybe x-rays. If you can't afford it and don't have god enough credit for care credit (a credit care for vet bills) then go through your house and pawn something.... trust me I've done it too! I took on the responsibly of owning dogs so I need to provide for them when I need to. Where there is a will there is a way.

I am not one to jump to going to the vet, everyone on here know I have very little respect for most vets as many SUCK and are money hungry. However there a few things I don't mess around with and this is one of them. If crate rest didn't work and it's a recurring thing then they need medical help.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Good post PK

Feet are not ones I mess with either. Especially if its getting worse. The whimpering makes me worried too. Is your pup soft all around? My boy if very very hard. He can do a lot without showing pain. When he does I know it MUst be bothering him even when he has sprained his paw he never whimpered. Only when he had a piece of glass embedded in his super infected paw did he whimper when it was touched. Just mean if your pup is whimpering when you touch it, for me and my boy that's a sign to get to the vet. If your dog is one to show pain easily it might be different.


----------

